# Have you guys seen this?



## Loren&Rocky (Jun 14, 2006)

If I lived any where near CA I would go check it out. (Link has been deleted)

http://www.recycler.com/animals/deta...687&search_zip

Well, I guess the owner of the mule took down the ad. It was some guy in Norco CA selling soem horses and a "Donkey". The picture was of a mule with incredibly over grown feet. I am sure the mule could not ever walk. He must have gotten so many complaits he took the ad down. Sorry you were not able to see it. I hope someone called the SPCA on him to go check it out. If the mule looked as bad as the picture showed, I am sure some of the horses were not in great shape either.


----------



## Loren&Rocky (Jun 14, 2006)

OK, Iguess someone has called the SPCA and they are doing something about it. What, I don't know.

Here is the picture that was in the ad:







The guy was asking $500 for him. :no:


----------



## schutzandwhinnies (Jun 14, 2006)

Wow that is awful :no: I have seen rescues in the past with feet like this and though once in awhile they come out ok most times they have to be put down. I have seen examples of the x-rays after living so long with their feet like that and the outcome is usually to give them a humane ending otherwise they are just living in pain. Hopefully he will not have any problems. Poor guy. I hope he ends up in good hands.


----------



## virginia (Jun 14, 2006)

Some people should be shot!!!! Nuff said.

Ginny StP


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jun 14, 2006)

Don't people know how to take care of animals? My lord, how could anyone think that was ok? He looks miserable and even if you did fix them, he may never learn to walk correctly again. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Loren&Rocky (Jun 14, 2006)

I wish the ad would come up still. It was soooo wrong! He has 6 horses listed including a stallion, and he said he "Rescued" them but now needed to sell them.



:


----------



## MiniforFaith (Jun 15, 2006)

:no: I just can't believe how bad that poor animal's feet look. That is just so, so sad. That little one, didn't ask for that. I pray that something gets done to that creep... How can someone do this to a animal, and look at themselves in the mirror. So very sad, but yet so disturbing..



: Someone needs to make sure this beast never owns another animal again...


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Jun 15, 2006)

virginia said:


> Some people should be shot!!!! Nuff said.
> 
> Ginny StP



I agree. _How could he do that?_ Poor boy.. I hope he is in a better place now.. Whether it be up above or down here on Earth.


----------



## Denise (Jun 16, 2006)

OMG!!! I can't post what I would really love to do to that owner!! What an idiot.


----------



## Loren&Rocky (Jun 16, 2006)

From what I have gathered, his phone has now been turned off also and he has been very rude to people who had e-mailed him about the mule. He even told one person that if someone didn't come get the horses he was going to turn them loose and let them fend for themselves. I don't know if Animal control or the ASPCA has done anything, but with that ad he was asking for a LOT of hate mail and irate phone calls. I hope all the animals are out of there now. I wish I knew more.


----------



## momtotwo (Jun 16, 2006)

Where in CA were they located? Such a horribly sad situation.


----------



## Loren&Rocky (Jun 16, 2006)

He is in Norco CA and I think.

This may or may not be the same person, but someone found other things that were for sale by the same name. Someone might ask if they have horses for sale too and then find out more. I don't know too much more than this.

Here is the link to the other stuff.

http://auctions.yahoo.com/i:4%20Horse%20Go...horses:94694802

If someone does chat with him, please remember that he has already been harrased by a bunch of other people over the condition of the animals that he posted pictures of. I HOPE, but do not know if Animal reg has gotten envolved or not either. If you are a smooth talker, you might be able to get more info out of him.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jun 16, 2006)

Yes, the owner is in Norco. I tried to get information from The Recycler, but was not able to find anything out.

Liz R.


----------



## jayne (Jun 16, 2006)

There IS hope for this mule. My donkey, Lily, had feet WORSE than that when she was saved from the meat buyer at auction last November. All four were curled up like elf feet. Her fronts are almost fine now, and the backs will be just about right with one or two more trims. It takes time and patience, and hiding her behind the barn so people don't think you're abusing them as you're working on getting them better!

Here's the best picture I can find of her that shows her feet now. You get the idea at least that in some cases it IS fixable.






I'm praying for this little guy and all the others that help comes soon!

Jayne and Lily the donkey


----------



## anita (Jun 30, 2006)

Sorry, I don't keep my mouth shut anymore.

The owner from this poor horse/mule needs to be kept in children shoes, let him/her run every day only 5 miles for the rest of their entire lifes.

So sad !

Anita


----------



## ~Sarah~ (Jul 1, 2006)

That poor boy! What a beautiful mule he is to :no: ! I just love mules and he is sooo beautiful it is sad to see him be wasted. :nono:


----------



## EAD Minis (Jul 3, 2006)

*Holy *&^%&!!!!I hate people like that!!That poor mule!!He looks so pretty how could any one do that to and animal???? :no: *


----------

